# Racks?



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just pulled my camera and I have a ton of bucks that still have their racks. 8, 10, and one 11. Any ideas why they haven't dropped yet?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Odd but not unusual, most have shed by the end of feburary. There have been bucks around my club in Windsor that still have their bones too.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm on cloud 9 knowing what I have growing for this season! I was told it was odd for here, but didn't have a reason why.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

It has alot to do with the food they have to eat, then there is the weather, and the rest you may need a Dr. in front of your name to guess as to why it changes from year to year.

I know that those super monster bucks they grow on the deer farms keep their racks year around but they feed them super foods so my guess and that is rubbing all my dead brain cells together at once would be they are eatting something that is there in loads this year that hasnt been in the past. Anyone that has hunted for years will tell you that acorns some years are in such amounts it is unsafe to walk threw the woods without getting your head busted from the amount of large corns falling from the trees and some years there are just a few.

Sometimes just as in fishing, use your best guess but dont ask why and be greatful they are that they are.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

It is not unusual for deer to keep their horns into March. They won't have them much longer. The new ones will push the old ones off.

Darin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Shooter, Those super bucks lose their racks also. Go to one of their sites and look at the sheds that these guys collect. Once the antlers have hardened they cant grow any more. only in rare cases do they not shed.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

There are bucks around here killed each year that have pea sized testicles and they do not shed their horns. The guy that built my house killed a 20 some point screwed up buck that did not shed his horns each year because of a injury to his nads. Part of the horns had velvet and the other part was solid and slick.

Darin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

There are wierd deer every where. yall have more than any other down in the Tar Heel.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Dang, thought this was going to have pics of women.opcorn:


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Deputydog said:


> Dang, thought this was going to have pics of women.opcorn:


Hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------

